# Longboys' Stirling "Marble" engine.



## Longboy (Feb 22, 2014)

A true novelty engine with its slow cycle of revolutions, like watching the waves come in or clouds pass by, The Stirling marble engines of the Beta type are usually geared down to maintain constant flywheel motion. They run on low fuel use and as the cylinder dips into and out of the flame here, ordinary glass marbles should not overheat and crack. An easy build with minor machining and mostly purchased parts, marble Stirling can be a good introduction for beginners to dynamic engine modeling!   [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehmt11-YEmo[/ame]


----------



## crueby (Feb 22, 2014)

That is a clever one. Are plans for that type available?


----------



## dnalot (Feb 22, 2014)

I love it. 

Mark T


----------



## purpleknif (Feb 23, 2014)

Waaay cool ! Plans available?  th_wav


----------



## PeterB (Feb 23, 2014)

That was a nice one!


----------



## Longboy (Feb 23, 2014)

I never found plans for this engine. There are about 5 others on Youtube this type so from just watching those brought me to my own version. 16mm test tubes, some hobby spur gears, 5ML glass syringes and you are half way home.


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_stirling_jaknikker/jaknikker_frameset.htm


----------

